# Morning Dove ran into my window and is down



## lissa110 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, around 12:30pm mst (nearly 3 hours ago) I was watching 2 Barbary or Collared-Dove, (had to edited not morning doves, sorry new to this, it is the Barbary or Collared-Dove) in there nest outside my window. A large crow flew into thier tree and when it started to approach both birds took off.
One flew right into my window. I was just so shocked! When the crow got close to the nest I started to make noises at it. It did fly away. But the dove was sort of rolling onto its head but was moving. I went out side to move it into the sun were it was warmer. It was fine with it but when I went to go into the house to get a blanket it walked normal and followed me to the porch. I lifted it up because it looked like it wanted up on the porch but couldnt make it alone. He went to the corner where there is just a small space. 
I did put a blanket under him and he was breathing hard and started to nap. I let him be for about 20 min with an ocasional check to make sure he is alright. I noticed about an hour ago he was getting colder (still warm) so I lifted the heating blanket and added a heating pad. One time when I lifted him he did stretch his wings out but didnt fly. Update he has moved again, that is twice in reajusting himself in about 30 min.
I just went out to look at him and he has changed position. I also think he may have "cooed" at his mate who keeps looking for him.
He is safe were he is at for now but what should I do? I am in Denver Colorado and like I said I dont want to have to take him to far from his tree and mate as they do have a nest set up, not sure if eggs or babies in it or not. Please any advice would help. Thank you.
Oh yes and there was no blood either except at the tip of the 3 feathers that have come off.
Here is a pic as of now-----


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can you get a better close up pic of him?... trying to see if this is a young bird or adult..


----------



## lissa110 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry about the pics I'm taking them with my laptop camera and I dont want to get the bird too upset by putting it in his face. He moved again and breathing seems to be normal, so why isnt he leaving?? Also dipped his beak in water didnt do anything. But he is another pic it may be to blurry now though...


----------



## lissa110 (Apr 27, 2011)

If you need I can try for another pic just tell me so.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This happens occasionally--the bird is likely "concussed" (suffering a concussion). This can be serious to the point of being ultimately fatal or the bird could recover in a few hours or days, impossible to say. 

There have been some pretty good posts regarding concussions so let's try doing a search for that.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

By and large, we like to keep them in a quiet, dark and cool place (like a carrier or modified box) for a period of time after an event like this so that they can heal a bit. Heat's generally not good (real heat where the whole bird gets very warm) because increased blood flow can mean increased intracranial pressure (lower's much better in cases like this).

Wild doves, by the way, can often be a bit spooky when they're "coming to" again and can fly off inside a box and bonk their heads again (not good) so that's why smaller quarters are better and even a (makeshift) padded roof is good.

They can be given some anti-inflammatories but you're talking such a small dose that using human ones (never Tylenol) is usually out of the question without very explicit instructions for how to dilute them. Probably best to just do what you're doing at this point as long as you know for a fact that a predator won't get the bird off your porch.

Pidgey


----------



## lissa110 (Apr 27, 2011)

I can see the porch from my window. Also if he hasnt left by tonite I will put him in a box and bring him in. But he is responding more. I went out with my 7mo old nephew(was throwing trash) and he moved his head back and forth at my nephews "talking"


----------



## lissa110 (Apr 27, 2011)

Another thing could it be because he broke of a couple feathers and it hurts?


----------



## lissa110 (Apr 27, 2011)

Update she just flew up into the tree. Where he/she was greeted by 2 very happy doves.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

yeppers he's prob ok but keep an eye on the bird ur a good person for caring have a good day


----------



## lissa110 (Apr 27, 2011)

tipllers thanks for saying that it was nice. I did keep checking on it though out the rest of the daylight hours and he was just going from branch to branch following the other two doves. I do think it may have been thier baby. I havent seen them too much in the tree today. Thats not to unusuall they usually only sit there for a few and then there off. I have seen them flying around the houses though. Thanks all for the words of wisdom and trying to calm me down. You all are great on this website.


----------

